# I miss my gorgeous little fella Scamp



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

After 15 very special years I finally had to say goodbye to my beloved West Highland Terrier Scamp on Thursday 10/09/2009. He had so many problems at the end, that it was kindest to let him go. He had suffered with major skin problems, which affects most westies at some time, for quite a while on and off, and had terrible problems walking due to severe arthritis, he had constant eye and ear infections, which wouldnt clear up,the latest of which would have required surgery, which I don't think he would have survived, but he had also started losing control of his bladder and bowel. He had lots of large cysts all over his head and neck, which were really horrible, which made brushing his face almost impossible because they hurt if you touched them, although the vet said they didn't hurt him if they were left alone, luckily his fur was very thick. He was so uncomfortable in spite of the medications he was on, that I couldn't stand to see him suffer any longer. I would have loved to just kept treating him, but that would have been so selfish. I knew the time had come to think of Scamp and how he felt. I feel llike my heart has been ripped to shreds, even though everyone tells me it was the right and kindest thing to do, but I miss that little fella so much, and cannot contemplate life without him. I stayed with him to the end repeatedly telling him how much I loved him, as I didnt want him hearing only strangers voices.

He was the cutest, sweetest and funniest little fella I've every known. He was also my best friend. He came into my life when I needed a friend most. I told him everything and shared every thought with him and i'm certain he understood. Whenever I was upset he would be there looking at me with those lovely brown eyes and cocking his head to the side when I spoke to him. I miss him desperately. RIP my little fella. I will never forget you.

The best friend I ever had
you were always there through good or bad
your cute face and big brown eyes
your cheeky ways and yappy days

I will never forget you my gorgeous little fella.


----------



## scosha37

Aww sorry to hear your sad news....

he willbe up on Rainbow bridge happy with all the rest of the pets..

Just think of the nice times you had together xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P SCAMP XXXX


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much for your kind words - it really helps xx


----------



## hobo99

That is so sad , i really feel for you .

Scamp looked a lovely little chap .

RIP , Little Scamp xx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much - he was a beautiful little fella and I miss him so much, I haven't stopped crying since.


----------



## MrsRussellB

He is such a cute little chap. 

You will meet him again one day though and think what a wonderful life he had because of you


----------



## Kinjilabs

Awwww so sorry, he looked lovely, believe me time will heal you and then you will be able to look back at the great times you had, RIP Scamp.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much for your kind words, I have just got up and the 1st thing I think of is scamp. I hope time does heal because I don't think I can stand the pain in my heart any longer. I want him back so much. xx


----------



## Nellybelly

I 'm so sorry for your loss! RIP Scamp.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm so so sorry for your loss 

He looked a lovely little chappie and I can't understand the pain you must be going through at the moment

R.I.P Scamp xxx


----------



## westie~ma

I'm so sorry for your loss. For such small chaps they sure do fill the house with their cheeky ways.

Lovely photos of your Scamp, if you want to talk about him and post some more photos, please do.

Heart felt symphathies and hugs ((( )))


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you all for being so kind and understanding. I have never lost anyone close to me before, and even though he was poorly for so long, it still never prepared me for when the time came. I havent slept since, I just sit up crying all the time. I have filled the house with photos of him. People have already started saying "oh give it a few months and you'll be fine and you'll get another dog" . Scamp was not a broken toy you can just replace. He was my best friend, my confidante and soul mate. He is irreplacable. My children and husband seemed to have come to terms with him passing, for which I am glad for them, especially the children, I would not want them to feel the pain I am feeling. I will be posting some more photos later, as I want people to see just what a beautiful little dog he was. 

Thank you all again for your understanding xxxxxxx


----------



## westie~ma

Scamp had a wonderful life with you, from his photos he was very happy. You should be proud of giving him so much love, kindness and tenderness. It is still early days and you should give yourself enough time to grieve for your chap.

I had to do the same deed for my cat in 2007, she'd been with me for fourteen years. For me, I have found that time only dulls the pain, I still miss her terribly and whenever I see another cat with the same markings I find myself taking a deep breath in shock


----------



## pets-life

It's never easy losing a close pet friend.

You might find some of the articles here of comfort to you.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## savvy

So sorry about Scamp - he looked like such a wonderful dog.

RIP Scamp, run free at the bridge xxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much you have all been so kind. I am reading some info about pet memorials now so thank you for the information. Its so reassurring knowing that there are so many people that care about their little friends as much as I care about my Scamp. xxxx


----------



## animallover111

So sorry for your loss,Scamp is a gorgeous boy.
RIP Scamp...xx


----------



## brackensmom

soo sorry for your loss. the pics of scamp are lovely.
RIP Scamp


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words, I have just got up and the 1st thing I think of is scamp. I hope time does heal because I don't think I can stand the pain in my heart any longer. I want him back so much. xx


I'm so sorry that you've lost your dog. You never forget your beloved animals but hopefully with time the thoughts will go to the back of your mind and you will still remember them with sadness sometimes and other times you will remember the funny little things they did, but it is such early days yet that I am sure you can't believe you will ever cope with the sadness and depression you must be feeling.


----------



## bucksmum

Hi,
i'm so sorry for your loss.
He looks absolutely gorgeous.
One thing i always tell myself when i lose a dog is that i am hurting so they don't have to anymore.
It's early days yet and i'm sure it still hurts like hell,you have to give yourself time to adjust and accept.
Give it time and don't stop the crying.It has to come out.
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Another day has passed and still the pain hasnt dulled. It is so hard to come to terms with this. My only comfort is coming on here and reading all your lovely and comforting comments. I thank you all so much for helping me get through this extremely heartbreaking time. I miss that little fella so much I feel like a part of me has died with him. xxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Another day has passed and still the pain hasnt dulled. It is so hard to come to terms with this. My only comfort is coming on here and reading all your lovely and comforting comments. I thank you all so much for helping me get through this extremely heartbreaking time. I miss that little fella so much I feel like a part of me has died with him. xxx


It's still such early days for you. Unfortunately I think the pain gets worse before it gets better. I think it helps to just take one day at a time and try not to think any further ahead, make a plan for what you're going to do today and try to stick to it. Also when you're tempted to give up hope it can help to think of the people who need you to soldier on and that gives you a reason to do things despite how bad you feel. I know what you mean about this forum, I discovered it when I lost my old cat this year and it was nice to talk with people who care so much about their animals.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much. This forum really is my saviour at the moment, especially when my own sister cannot understand my grief. I have had a major row with her because of her insensitivity. I cannot understand how people can be so unattached to animals when for me it was the most natural thing in the world. I wish I could say that things were starting to get better, but they're not. I Hoping to post some more pics of my little fella later today. Thank you to everyone who has left me messages of support - I appreciate them more than you can ever know. xxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you so much. This forum really is my saviour at the moment, especially when my own sister cannot understand my grief. I have had a major row with her because of her insensitivity. I cannot understand how people can be so unattached to animals when for me it was the most natural thing in the world. I wish I could say that things were starting to get better, but they're not. I Hoping to post some more pics of my little fella later today. Thank you to everyone who has left me messages of support - I appreciate them more than you can ever know. xxx


Hope you're managing to do your normal routine. It really is the most important way of coping, in my view. The worst thing possible is to sit around thinking, as I know from experience.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Its been a week now and I still feel sick with guilt. I keep hearing him bark in the night, as the last few months he had started needing to go out in the night or wanted a drink. It sounded so real and I burst into tears when I realised I must have dreamed it. I really hope it starts to ease soon.


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Its been a week now and I still feel sick with guilt. I keep hearing him bark in the night, as the last few months he had started needing to go out in the night or wanted a drink. It sounded so real and I burst into tears when I realised I must have dreamed it. I really hope it starts to ease soon.


It's awful when you have weird dreams about them, same as when you lose a person you love and you dream they're there and when you wake up you realise they're gone. After my cat died I had dreams where all my cats were still alive but in some sort of danger and I was having to collect them all up in a single cat carrier to make them safe. You're actually relieved when you wake up from that type of dream. At first you can't help feeling guilty about putting your animal to sleep but you gradually accept that you did what was right. I think it takes a lot longer than a week to feel anywhere near normal.


----------



## vizzy24

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nellybelly

We had my boy Nelly pts on May 15, and I still occasional dream of him waking up from the euthanasia. It is so weird btu I kept having dreams about him coming back to life, but he was coming back ill so they weren't nice dreams. I have had a few dreams of him nice and healthy like he was before he fell ill and they are lovely. I still cry often and I feel like there is a heavy brick in my heart when I think of him - but however unimaginable the pain I would never trade having had the immense luck and honour to share the 9 best years of my life with him!


----------



## Nina

What a handsome little chap and so cute.

Sending you a big cyber hug xxx


----------



## pets-life

So sorry to hear about your loss.

You might find some articles here of help to you in these sad times.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much for your lovely comments and support. The guilt I have felt has finally started to ease, but I still cry every single day. We get scamps ashes back on wednesday and I know i will feel the same as I did on that day. I want to keep him indoors for the time being, especially as I have two young boys who are always kicking a ball about outside, but I havent picked an urn yet. This is very hard for me to write as it all seems so final. God, the guilty feeling is coming back as I write this. this is so hard. Thank you all so much I wouldnt have got through these last 10 days if it werent for all your support and understanding xxxxx


----------



## miti999

I too am suffering in the same way as you. I lost my beloved dog who was only three two days ago. I can't stop crying. I miss her so much.

My family are coping much better than me and I wish I could feel better too, but I just can't. 

I have suffered losses before (humans and pets) so I knew how I would feel. But I didn't know it would hit me this hard.

I know I had no choice but to put her to sleep and the vets advised me to do this as well, but selfishly, I still wish she was here so much.

I can't bear this, it's so awful.


----------



## noushka05

so sorry for your sad loss Scamp was a gorgeous boy 

im sorry to hear of your loss too miti999 

sending hugs to you both xxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

miti999 said:


> I too am suffering in the same way as you. I lost my beloved dog who was only three two days ago. I can't stop crying. I miss her so much.
> 
> My family are coping much better than me and I wish I could feel better too, but I just can't.
> 
> I have suffered losses before (humans and pets) so I knew how I would feel. But I didn't know it would hit me this hard.
> 
> I know I had no choice but to put her to sleep and the vets advised me to do this as well, but selfishly, I still wish she was here so much.
> 
> I can't bear this, it's so awful.


I am so sorry for your loss Miti999, It is an unbearable time, but you have made the right decision to come on this forum. Everyone on here has been so kind and supportive and really has helped get me through the last two weeks and I hope that it will be the same for you. I am still struggling with my emotions especially since getting scamp back yesterday, which left me crying for the remainder of the evening, but i'm relieved to have him home where he belongs. I too didn't realise it would affect me as much it did. It makes it worse when you are the one making the decision to have them pts and the guilt is unbearable. I feel for you so much I wish I could give you a big hug. You need to grieve so let it come out - i did and it helps to know that there are lots of people on here that feel exactly the same. My love and condolences to you and your family. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ziggyjrt

i am so sorry for your loss, he was a handsome little fella, and obviously so loved by you very much, you did the kindest thing to let him go,so he would not suffer, i am sure your pain will ease in time,i know from experience they leave such a void and take a piece of your heart with them, hugs to you and rest peacefully little Scamp xx


----------



## Effie's Mummy

Sleep tight Scamp  xoxo


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Rest in peace Scamp..

The first time i layed eyes on you
I knew right from the start
That you were meant for me alone
You put pawprints on my heart..


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you for all your lovely comments about my little fella. I have just seen the Cesar Dog Food Ad for the 1st time since I lost Scamp and immediately burst into tears. It is so hard with so many reminders. For some reason I seem to be seeing Westies every where I go. I really miss him so much. I found a poem on here and was so moved by it I wrote it down and put it with scamps ashes. I thought i'd share it here for all those that haven't seen it.

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you
A million times I needed you, a million times I cried
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still
In my heart you hold a place
No-one else could ever fill
If tears could build a stairway
And heartache build a lane
I would walk the path to heaven
And bring you back again

I would walk that path forever if it would bring my little Scamp back. Thank you to whoever wrote this - it really comes from the heart. xxx


----------



## ziggyjrt

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments about my little fella. I have just seen the Cesar Dog Food Ad for the 1st time since I lost Scamp and immediately burst into tears. It is so hard with so many reminders. For some reason I seem to be seeing Westies every where I go. I really miss him so much. I found a poem on here and was so moved by it I wrote it down and put it with scamps ashes. I thought i'd share it here for all those that haven't seen it.
> 
> They say memories are golden
> Well maybe that is true
> I never wanted memories, I only wanted you
> A million times I needed you, a million times I cried
> If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died
> In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still
> In my heart you hold a place
> No-one else could ever fill
> If tears could build a stairway
> And heartache build a lane
> I would walk the path to heaven
> And bring you back again
> 
> I would walk that path forever if it would bring my little Scamp back. Thank you to whoever wrote this - it really comes from the heart. xxx


that's beautiful, so touching, i hope you are feeling a bit better, they say time is a great healer, though it takes some times to come to terms with our loss. we lost a sweet little dog to a nasty illness that claimed her life in just 2 months, that was a year ago now, and she is allways in my thoughts, i felt so bad that i could not save her, i try to remember our happy almost 11 years we had together, hugs xxx


----------



## Pam/Holly

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Scamp, I lost Pepper my 16 year old Yorkshire Terrier in January 2005 and my world fell apart. 
I could not bring myself to touch another dog for 3 years and then decided it was time to get another as it was suggested it may help me rebuild my life. 
I got Holly in March 2008 and she has changed my life. 
I have Pepper's ashes in a China pot with lovely little forget me nots painted on it and she will stay with me always and I have witten instructions that she is to be buried with me. I still talk to her everyday as she remains in my heart forever. 
Hope Scamp has met Pepper at Rainbow Bridge and they are both running free together.


----------



## Nellybelly

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments about my little fella. I have just seen the Cesar Dog Food Ad for the 1st time since I lost Scamp and immediately burst into tears. It is so hard with so many reminders. For some reason I seem to be seeing Westies every where I go. I really miss him so much. I found a poem on here and was so moved by it I wrote it down and put it with scamps ashes. I thought i'd share it here for all those that haven't seen it.
> 
> They say memories are golden
> Well maybe that is true
> I never wanted memories, I only wanted you
> A million times I needed you, a million times I cried
> If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died
> In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still
> In my heart you hold a place
> No-one else could ever fill
> If tears could build a stairway
> And heartache build a lane
> I would walk the path to heaven
> And bring you back again
> 
> I would walk that path forever if it would bring my little Scamp back. Thank you to whoever wrote this - it really comes from the heart. xxx


I lost my boy 4.5 months ago and this peom brought tears to my eyes. It is so beautiful and so true. I miss him terribly and I would give the world to have him back.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

It truly is a beautiful poem and i think it say exactly what we want to say. I miss my little fella so much and yet again this afternoon, the cesar ad came on and i had to turn the channel over. I couldnt stop crying for ages.


----------



## Nellybelly

It does get slightly more bearable with time, I promise. 

I am not sure about your situation i.e. if you have another dog or are planning on getting one.

I never thought I could have another dog after my Nelson (who will ALWAYS be irreplaceable!), but 2 months after we lost him I couldn't stand not having a dog at home any more, so I started looking. 

I now have a new puppy at home (rescue poodle cross, 5-6 months). She is no replacement for Nelson, and I am happy as this is the last thing I wanted. But she is a kind soul, lots of fun, lots of hard work to keep me busy, and like all dogs knows how to love unconditionally. I don't work and I'm doing a distance course, so I'm pretty much home all day and able to offer her a good home. 

Perhaps if your situation allows you to, another dog might help ??

I never ever thought I would get another dog this soon after I lost my boy . in fact, I never EVER imagined I would lose my boy as soon as I did! But anyway, my point is, even though it's not what I planned, it has helped me giving another dog a home, and she is starting to find her own separate place in my heart. Getting another dog will not affect your love for Scamp, if you were considering this.


----------



## plumo72

Awww what a gorgeous little guy. Sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you again for your lovely comments, Scamp meant everything to me and still does. I could not contemplate having another dog in the house - I feel like it would be betraying him. I can appreciate how it can help some people but I don't think I could do it. I have taken to feeding the wildlife in the garden, just so I feel like I am looking after something. I could never feed the birds while scamp was here because a, he would eat the bread I put out and b, the little devil would chase anything that moved, especially squirrals. He chased the squirrals so much, he ruptured his cruciate ligament a few years ago. So I have now bought some bird feeders and I can watch them. Because the weather has been so nice I sit on my swing and watch them and imagine that scamp is laying under the tree, which was his favourite place, watching them too.


----------



## Pam/Holly

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you again for your lovely comments, Scamp meant everything to me and still does. I could not contemplate having another dog in the house - I feel like it would be betraying him. I can appreciate how it can help some people but I don't think I could do it. I have taken to feeding the wildlife in the garden, just so I feel like I am looking after something. I could never feed the birds while scamp was here because a, he would eat the bread I put out and b, the little devil would chase anything that moved, especially squirrals. He chased the squirrals so much, he ruptured his cruciate ligament a few years ago. So I have now bought some bird feeders and I can watch them. Because the weather has been so nice I sit on my swing and watch them and imagine that scamp is laying under the tree, which was his favourite place, watching them too.


That is how I felt when I lost Pepper, I thought i would be betraying her if I had another dog and that is why it took 3 years before I had Holly. My Hubby also didn't want us to go through that pain again. I took to buying lots of bird feeders and I also bought a Zoom camera and started taking photos of all the birds that visited them. 
There may come a time in the future when you will allow yourself to have another dog but until then be happy that Scamp was and always will be part of your life and he loves you.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thats exactly what I have been doing, my husband bought me a new camera for our anniversary in July, which is what I used to take the photos of Scamp, and have been taking photos of the birds and squirrals. Your comment about Scamp loving me brought me to tears again. I love him so much. Its my little boy's 8th birthday on Saturday and he got really upset this morning because he said he wouldnt have all his family there because Scamp wouldnt be there. It broke my heart.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

You obviously loved pepper as much as I love scamp and I am very happy that you have found new life with holly. These little fellas/lasses bring so much happiness to our lives. xxx


----------



## Pam/Holly

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> You obviously loved pepper as much as I love scamp and I am very happy that you have found new life with holly. These little fellas/lasses bring so much happiness to our lives. xxx


Thank you, yes they sure do. I came to realise that Pepper would want me to be Mummy to another puppy and give her a happy life like she had. I will always have her in my heart and I talk about her all the time. I just felt I had to wait until I was ready.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Scamp is so beautiful, he really is. I can understand how truly horrible it is but 15 is such a good age and he wasn't in good health, he knows you did it for the right reasons. 

Doesn't make it any easier at the moment and it is horrible that they can't live as long as us but it is just something we have to accept when we buy them. 

Feeling like crying for you, I am so sorry. 

Take care, I am thinking of you and your family.

RIP Scamp, hope you enjoy playing with your friends on Rainbow Bridge xxx

[email protected] RIP Pepper, hope you and Scamp look after each other xxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you for your lovely comments about Scamp. I am sort of coming to terms with things, but some days I get these terrble guilty feelings that start me off crying again. Once I have had a good cry I start thinking about some of the funny things he used to do, which is what some of you said would happen. I can't believe it has been nearly a month. I talk to him every day and somehow it helps. I have been sorting photos of him out but haven't been able to put them on yet. I am searching for ones from when he was a pup and will put these on soon. Thank you to everyone who has posted comments on here for me, you have helped me so much I will always be very grateful to you all. xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

Glad to hear things are a tiny bit better for you. Grieving is such a long, slow process.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Its been six weeks since we lost our little fella. I miss him like crazy. Life seems to be so normal for everyone else, but for me it is still so hard. Xmas is on its way and I have started thinking about when I will put the tree up which brings back all the memories of Scamp, sniffing the artificial snow from around the bottom of the tree and de-railing the train with his nose. Pushing and knocking the balls and icicles off the lower branches as he crawls underneath to find his special spot at the back of the tree. (see photos). There won't be any pressies under the tree for him this year. I hope they all get pressies at the Bridge. Its my birthday next week and my husband always gets me something from Scamp and then he would pick Scamp up and put it in his paws for him to give to me - I will miss that so much, giving him a big hug and a kiss on the nose. He always looked so cute. I must say thank you so very much to everyone on this forum who has left messages and comments, I would never have got this far if it hadnt been for you all.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX I will be putting some more pics of my little fella today.


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Its been six weeks since we lost our little fella. I miss him like crazy. Life seems to be so normal for everyone else, but for me it is still so hard. Xmas is on its way and I have started thinking about when I will put the tree up which brings back all the memories of Scamp, sniffing the artificial snow from around the bottom of the tree and de-railing the train with his nose. Pushing and knocking the balls and icicles off the lower branches as he crawls underneath to find his special spot at the back of the tree. (see photos). There won't be any pressies under the tree for him this year. I hope they all get pressies at the Bridge. Its my birthday next week and my husband always gets me something from Scamp and then he would pick Scamp up and put it in his paws for him to give to me - I will miss that so much, giving him a big hug and a kiss on the nose. He always looked so cute. I must say thank you so very much to everyone on this forum who has left messages and comments, I would never have got this far if it hadnt been for you all.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX I will be putting some more pics of my little fella today.


Six weeks is no time at all after 15 years together so it's not surprising that you still feel low. He had a good life and he wouldn't want you to be suffering like this. After all, dogs live for the moment and don't think about the past or the future. Life would be so much easier if we could be the same. Look foward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Dirky47

He looks like a stuff toy. I'm sure you gonna miss him so much. He looks playful. 

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

It will be two months tomorrow since I lost my little fella and all I keep thinking about is not having him around for Xmas. My little boy who is 8 has started getting upset all over again, that I feel like I did went we first lost him. I miss him so much that I am crying as I type this. God I want him back so much.


----------



## Lulu's owner

It's sad to hear that you're still having to struggle so much. Maybe you sometimes have days that are a bit better than this, I hope so?


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

It has been six long months since I lost my little fella and god is it still painful. My PC broke just after my last post and haven't had a new one till now so I kinda feel that I have been on my own not having anyone to talk to about him - I miss him so much. My family have come to terms with it now, thankfully so has my little boy who was struggling for a few months, but even he seems better and can talk about Scamp without bursting into tears, but I really can't seem to find a way foward. The guilty feeling about having him pts just won't leave me alone. I keep seeing him just laying there and it rips my heart out. I'll never forget you my little fella xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

It has been 8 months now since I lost Scamp my best friend. God why is it still so painful. I feel sick every time I think of how he went. I know it was the right thing to do for my little fella but that doesnt stop my guilt. I wish I could get past this, like everyone else has.

I miss you little boy and i'll always be thinking of you.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> It has been 8 months now since I lost Scamp my best friend. God why is it still so painful. I feel sick every time I think of how he went. I know it was the right thing to do for my little fella but that doesnt stop my guilt. I wish I could get past this, like everyone else has.
> 
> I miss you little boy and i'll always be thinking of you.xxxxxxxxxxxx


You aren't expected to get over it, just learn to live with the loss is all anyone should expect of you. 

It will be 4 years on the 21st of August since i lost my 'soul mate' and i still shed a lot of tears and miss him terribly but i have learnt to live without him here and am sharing my heart and love with 2 new companions, and getting another pup soon. I know they will never be him but it seemed sad not to give another dog the fantastic life i know i gave to him. I will see him again one day and we can cuddle again, but until that day i will just keep the deep heart he etched onto my heart and the fantastic memories!!

I feel you sweet but hang in there. X X X X


----------



## Lulu's owner

It's sad that you still feel bad about having Scamp put to sleep. After all, it was the kindest thing you could do for him at that time and what were the alternatives? Anything else would have been worse and wouldn't have done him any favours because he would only have suffered. It's understandable that you still dwell on your loss, as do many of us on this pet forum, but it is honestly better to try and think of happier times because you'll make yourself depressed and ill if you spend a lot of time thinking about the end of your time together. When I find myself having such thoughts I tell myself very firmly that my pet is gone and is beyond all suffering, and you can't change anything by going over it all in your mind however much you torment yourself.


----------



## Hells_Bells

Please stop beating yourself up about having your dog pts. I had to do the same for my Jack Russell, she was only 7 and had cancer. She left me 6th Dec 2008 and my heart still breaks for her, she was my absolute best friend.

She was very poorly at the end and even though I thought I would never be able to make the final decision, when I did, I knew she was suffering and I knew it was right. 

I have never once regretted making that decision, because as her carer, I gave her the greatest gift I could. The gift of release. 

I was with her at the end, as you were with Scamp - I take great comfort from that. I didn't have to come home and find her gone, and she didn't have to leave without me being there. 

Be proud you acted as a responsible pet owner. You gave your little pal the dignity of a peaceful passing.


Helen


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you all for your comments, I know you are right - its just so hard. He really was my best friend. 

Miss you boy - more than ever.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

It was 1 year ago yesterday that I lost my gorgeous little fella. I miss him so much still. This past year has been so hard emotionally which I think is another reason I miss him so much. I nearly lost my dad a few weeks after I lost Scamp but he had a triple by-pass which saved his life. A few months later I lost my Aunt and then five weeks ago I lost my mum suddenly while I was away on holiday. My heart feels like it is being ripped apart. I know that if Scamp were still here he would bring me comfort. I have thought about getting another dog but it still feels like I would be betraying him. He was my first dog, my best friend and confidante. I miss you so much little fella - I need you so much. You will always be in my heart. Miss you Scamp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:frown:


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> It was 1 year ago yesterday that I lost my gorgeous little fella. I miss him so much still. This past year has been so hard emotionally which I think is another reason I miss him so much. I nearly lost my dad a few weeks after I lost Scamp but he had a triple by-pass which saved his life. A few months later I lost my Aunt and then five weeks ago I lost my mum suddenly while I was away on holiday. My heart feels like it is being ripped apart. I know that if Scamp were still here he would bring me comfort. I have thought about getting another dog but it still feels like I would be betraying him. He was my first dog, my best friend and confidante. I miss you so much little fella - I need you so much. You will always be in my heart. Miss you Scamp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:frown:


I'm sorry that life still isn't treating you any better and you've suffered yet more losses, especially your mum. It must be very hard for you right now. Maybe it's the right time to get another dog, though, as it could help you come to terms with losing Scamp. A lively dog in the house could be just what you need to bring back a little joy amidst all the understandable gloom.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you, I am beginning to think you could be right. I am so very miserable still. I think I do really need a little fella/lass around me. Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Sampuppy

I have just read this and I am soooo sorry that you are going through all of this!!! I recently lost my first dog after 13 years together and it is still 'raw'. There have been other things since then that have caused me grief but I have to say that losing a dog is the worst thing ever!!! When choosing a name for my newest dog I really wanted to choose the name 'scamp' but the kids persuaded me otherwise and she is called 'daisy'. Scamp is a name that always means 'friend' to me and you should remember 'scamp' as your friend but not one that cannot be followed by another. Get another dog and enjoy a new friendship that will be different but just as fulfilling!!!  good luck


----------



## Kinjilabs

Im so sorry for your loss, he looked a lovely boy.. RIP Scamp.


----------



## sapphire111

So sorry to read of the loss of your companion. I lost my dog Holly on 3rd jan this year, and after 5 weeks of "I,ll never have another dog" I took a trip to the local resucue centre and, came home with my Milly!!! She wont replace Holly, she has her own personality, and its a lovely tribute to your beloved pet that you can open your heart to give another dog a home if that is what you wish to do. I love Milly to bits, but still havent buried Hollys ashes. She is with me in the computer room, where we always spent our evenings. Hope you are finding things a bit easier to cope with now. Its very hard as i think we all know. Treasure your memories, Scamp is only a thought away. take care, Carol. xx


----------



## karen09

so sorry bout scamp hope life treats you better soon

karen


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you all so much for your comforting words. I know I shouldnt think this way, but I keep thinking about how I will feel again if I lose them and im not sure I can handle the grief process again. I havent buried Scamps ashes either yet, I want him close to me. I might go and have a look at some dogs and just see how I feel. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane Boylan

Hello, Firstly let me say how very sorry I am for your loss. 

I lost my beloved Caesar 14 weeks ago to a road traffic accident and it is only in recent weeks that I am beginning to feel a little stronger and can make it through the day without crying. He was with us for 7 years and slept on our bed every night and I will miss him always.

I fully understand and empathise on your feelings about getting another dog. I, too, feel so very burned that despite my heart saying 'do' my head tells me that the pain and sadness is just too much. Of course you have much more control with a dog than a cat (especially if they go outside as ours do) but the heartbreak and loneliness is so consuming when they are gone.

Yet always remember that they could never have been more loved in their liftime amongst us and when the bitter cold tears begin to lighten you will smile at the memories and the greatness of love and affection you were able to give and get from your beloved pet.

God Bless you.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much for your replies. It must have been awful to lose your pet under those circumstances. My heart goes out to you. I still dont knw what to do, I'm so torn. One moment I think I can cope with another dog and the next I can't. I miss my little fella so much. He was my baby.

RIP my gorgous little boy. You will always be in my thoughts and my heartxxxxxx


----------



## Jane Boylan

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. It must have been awful to lose your pet under those circumstances. My heart goes out to you. I still dont knw what to do, I'm so torn. One moment I think I can cope with another dog and the next I can't. I miss my little fella so much. He was my baby.
> 
> RIP my gorgous little boy. You will always be in my thoughts and my heartxxxxxx


It's natural to want to love and nurture another dog plus the renewed focus of having another animal that helps to detract from the overwhelming pain of the loss. At the minute you feel consumed and overwhelmed by pain and loss and that I fully understand.

But .....my best advice is to please wait until you feel more definite about getting another dog. Give yourself time to grieve however painful and once the heartbreak has distanced the grey/blackness will begin to disperse a little and you will have a clearer perspective.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much Jane, what you said really makes sense. I think I will wait a bit longer. My mind is all over the place at the moment. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane Boylan

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you so much Jane, what you said really makes sense. I think I will wait a bit longer. My mind is all over the place at the moment. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Of course you will be and I am glad my words of 'wisdom' are proving prudent. Everybody copes differently and so many people choose to get another pet very soon and that is their perogative as it does provide a focus and brings the house to life again in many ways.

I know that losing my beautiful Caesar so unexpectedly has burned me and the difference with cats and dogs is that dog owners do have more control whereas with cats, if they are going to be let out, we must always prepare ourselves for that phone call or knock at the door.

Everybody's loss is their own and there is no time limit to grief for you loved him greatly and deeply and his absence magnifies the void of loss.

Be kind to yourself and take the day and week(s) as they come. I promise you that stabbing pain will lighten...with time. XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## delightfuldior

yes scamp was gorgeous. such a cute little chap. your post has made me choke up. I feel your pain but try and get a little comfort knowing he isnt in any pain or discomfort any more and is happy at rainbow bridge watching over you.
xxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you so much for your comments. He really was a cheeky little fella. I am going to try and be positive and I am not going to think about getting another dog yet - im not ready. 

This forum is absolutely wonderful and everyone who has sent me messages has been so kind. I want to thank all of you for helping get me through the loss of my gorgeous little fella. THANK YOU VERY MUCH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new westie owner

Sorry for your loss i have little westie my first westie


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Hi, your little westie is gorgeous. Scamp used to lay across the back of our chairs too. I dont think there is a more gorgous breed out there. Westies definitely have that something special about them.xxxxxx


----------



## Ruth C

I lost my 12 year old westie on 20th March. He'd battled leukemia for a year and I was devistated when he died. The house was so quiet and I couldn't bear coming in to an empty house. After two weeks we could stand it any longer and we adopted Barney, a four and a half year old partially deaf dalmatian (I couldn't have another westie - too much for him to live up to) who'd been in a resuce centre for 6 months waiting for a home.

I felt so guilty at first, but our new boy was so thin and sad I felt so protective of him. As he grew more confident he'd found a forever home he settled down put on weight and seemed so happy and I loved him so much. I felt I was giving an unwanted dog a chance in memory of my westie who''d known nothing but love all his life.

On 23rd August we went for a walk and without any warning Barney collapsed. He was dead in less than a minute. I am finding it so hard to come to terms with. I keep go over and over things in my mind and wondering if there were any signs that I missed. He'd been checked over by my vet but I keep wondering if i could have saved him. I'd give anything to have more time with him and just hope he knew just how much I loved him. I miss him so much and my grief is so raw. 

It still early days for you and people who haven't lost a much loved family member just don't understand. You'll know when and if the time is right for you to get another dog. He or she will never replace Scamp but you will learn to love him and I am sure Scamp will be looking down on you wagging his tail approvingly.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Oh Ruth that is truly awful, my heart goes out to you. Thats the one thing that I keep thinking about - how would I cope with losing another little fella. To lose two so close to each other must be absolutely heartbreaking. Im sure both your little ones are up at the bridge with my little Scamp chasing each other around. When I first came on this forum soneone had posted a beautiful poem, which I hope will bring you the same comfort it did me. 

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you
A million times I needed you, a million times I cried
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still
In my heart you hold a place
No-one else could ever fill
If tears could build a stairway
And heartache build a lane
I would walk the path to heaven
And bring you back again



Please feel free to message me if you want to talk. Sorry I have only just replied, but my dad is very poorly and I have been busy looking after him. My love and thoughts are with you and your family xxxxx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Dear Ruth

Please dont beat yourself up about this, sometimes there aren't any signs. My mum passed away 8 weeks ago after a sudden massive heart attack and she had shown no signs at all. I would imagine its the same for animals too. I know you are hurting deeply thinking you could have done something, but sometimes there is nothing you can do. Take comfort from the fact that Barney didnt suffer a long illness unlike your westie. They know you loved them very much. Its terrible to see them suffering because they cannot tell you whats wrong, but they are at peace now with the rest of the animals up at Rainbow Bridge. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SixStar

Wow, I've just read back over this thread and have got tears streaming down my face!

OP, I hope the pain is now starting to ease after loosing your lovely Scamp. The pain never fully goes away, but believe me, it does get better, and there'll be a time you can look back upon memories of your boy with a big wide smile across your face, rather than teary eyes. 

All pets are special but once every so often there is that one that you really have something special with, and really takes a part of you with them when you go, and it sounds like Scamp was your 'one'. Just like Benson was my 'one'. I lost him in March 2007, but only this June was I ready to get another dog of the same breed. I love my pup Harvey dearly, and it's great to have anoter Bernese around again, but he'll never fill Benson's place in my heart.

Remember, you take as long as you need to grieve over Scamp, just because other people may be beginning to get over him, it doesn't mean you need to- all in your own time. It's well over 3 years since I lost Benson now, and there are still times I sit and have a little cry, or burst into tears because I accidently call his name instead of one of the other dogs. My husband is well 'over' Benson at this stage, but he had no where near the bond that I had with him. He was my absolute soul mate. My best friend. My everything.

Wishing you all the luck in the world when you feel the time is right to welcome a new dog into your life. I just know Scamp would want you to be happy again. Him and your mother will be up there taking care of one another, looking down and waiting for you.

It's always going to be soul destroying losing a dog, but remember- ''it's better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all''. 

xx


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Hi, thank you so much for your comforting and wise words. It really means alot to me. Your westie looks gorgeous, how old is he? I am so torn about getting another dog tho, I just dont know wht to do, I really feel I need the companionship but feel guilty also.


----------



## new westie owner

Hi im sure he had great life is gorgeous boy,i have got little westie my first westie usually had bigger dogs but they are a great little breed and funny Bobby makes us laugh every day good luck to you if you decide to get another


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Hi, thank you for being so kind, your little westie is gorgeous, he looks like a right cheeky little one, like my Scamp was. They are a beautiful breed. I hope you have a lifetime of joy with him. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissShelley

RIP Scamp, run free gorgeous boy  

My thoughts are with you hon. Lets hope Scamp and Max find each other over rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## SixStar

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Hi, thank you so much for your comforting and wise words. It really means alot to me. Your westie looks gorgeous, how old is he? I am so torn about getting another dog tho, I just dont know wht to do, I really feel I need the companionship but feel guilty also.


Thank you, he is 7 years old now.

There's no rush to get another dog. Only when the time is right, it won't be fair on the dog or you otherwise, but remember Scamp would understand! He wouldn't want you lonely.


----------



## WENDY517

my deepest sypathy for yopu sad loss. what a lovely name scamp hes beautiful
at least you have suchlovely memories to hold on to in your life,
sending you wonderful thought that one day we will all me our love ones in heaven
be free scamp at rainbow bridge
memories are forever in our hearts
love wendy xxx scamp


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you to everyone who has supported me over this last year. Your lovely kind comments have helped me more than you could ever imagine. Scamp is and will always be in my thoughts and my heart forever. He was a wonderful, kind and very loving little fella and I will always love and miss him terribly. 

My husband knows how much Scamp meant to me and how much I missed having him around me so he decided to surprise me on my birthday last week. Her name is Molly. She is 18 weeks old and is a Maltese Terrier. When I got her I fell in love with her straight away, but didnt know how to feel about her as well, if that makes sense. I felt so confused and guilty that I cried all night and felt that we had betrayed my beloved Scamp and decided that as much as I thought she was the cutest pup I had ever seen, I could not keep her as the guilt was tearing me apart inside. My husband told me to give it a few days for my emotions to settle and after a lot more tears and guilt, I am so glad I did. I am still feeling guilty, but Molly is so loving, devoted and is an absolute joy (apart from being up half the night) that she has put the smile back on my face. She will never take Scamps place in my heart as there is a place for only him, but she has definitely found her own little place in my heart too.

Thank you so very much to all who have posted messages over this last year. You really saved me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu's owner

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Thank you to everyone who has supported me over this last year. Your lovely kind comments have helped me more than you could ever imagine. Scamp is and will always be in my thoughts and my heart forever. He was a wonderful, kind and very loving little fella and I will always love and miss him terribly.
> 
> My husband knows how much Scamp meant to me and how much I missed having him around me so he decided to surprise me on my birthday last week. Her name is Molly. She is 18 weeks old and is a Maltese Terrier. When I got her I fell in love with her straight away, but didnt know how to feel about her as well, if that makes sense. I felt so confused and guilty that I cried all night and felt that we had betrayed my beloved Scamp and decided that as much as I thought she was the cutest pup I had ever seen, I could not keep her as the guilt was tearing me apart inside. My husband told me to give it a few days for my emotions to settle and after a lot more tears and guilt, I am so glad I did. I am still feeling guilty, but Molly is so loving, devoted and is an absolute joy (apart from being up half the night) that she has put the smile back on my face. She will never take Scamps place in my heart as there is a place for only him, but she has definitely found her own little place in my heart too.
> 
> Thank you so very much to all who have posted messages over this last year. You really saved me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's so lovely that you've got a new pup. I'm sure Scamp would be happy for you! I hope you have as much happiness with Molly as you did with Scamp.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Thank you Lulusowner. I hope so too. Thank you for your support xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## new westie owner

Hi she will never replace scamp she will bring different happiness to you


----------



## Cavalierlover123

Sorry I'm a year late but I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my two year old Cavalier king Charles just 3 weeks ago from a road accident! I miss her terribly! She was just so young ! My other Cavalier, Pippa has become very loving and affectionate with me since the loss of Cassie. We got Pippa as a puppy when Cassie was a year old, so i guess Pippa is very lonely with out her and senses that I am very lonely too. Pippa is helping me very much through this horrible time. I'm sure Milly will help you too  best of luck with her ! 

RIP little scamp !


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Sorry I'm a year late but I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my two year old Cavalier king Charles just 3 weeks ago from a road accident! I miss her terribly! She was just so young ! My other Cavalier, Pippa has become very loving and affectionate with me since the loss of Cassie. We got Pippa as a puppy when Cassie was a year old, so i guess Pippa is very lonely with out her and senses that I am very lonely too. Pippa is helping me very much through this horrible time. I'm sure Milly will help you too  best of luck with her !
> 
> RIP little scamp !


Hi, that must have been absolutely awful for you. Its terrible to lose a beloved pet but when it happens like that it must be very traumatic. I will leave a message for you on your post.

RIP little Cassie run free at the bridge with my little Scamp xxxxx


----------

